# S-Line sports suspension



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

currently own a MK2 2.0 TFSI S-line , looking to change for an equivalent MK3 model. When I use the Car Configurator on the Audi web site, it lists as a 'none-cost option' *S-lIne Sports Suspension* and this is not included as standard on the S-line model.

this sounds strange, as standard the S-line doesnt have sports suspension ?

I dont recall this option when I purchased the MK2 , I assume I DO need to select this to get the equivalent ride on a MK3 ?


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

denTTony said:


> currently own a MK2 2.0 TFSI S-line , looking to change for an equivalent MK3 model. When I use the Car Configurator on the Audi web site, it lists as a 'none-cost option' *S-lIne Sports Suspension* and this is not included as standard on the S-line model.
> 
> this sounds strange, as standard the S-line doesnt have sports suspension ?
> 
> I dont recall this option when I purchased the MK2 , I assume I DO need to select this to get the equivalent ride on a MK3 ?


Isn't this where, if selected, you get exactly the same suspension but it is lowered slightly by a few mm?

My Mk3 s-Line Roadster doesn't have this lowered suspension i.e. I did not tick the 'sport suspension' box when ordering and I can say that the ride is absolutely amazing. It manages to be both smooth and supple while remaining flat in the bendy bits.

Having come from a 2010 Boxster the TT is far more smooth and comfortable with just as amazing roadholding.

My advice - don't tick the box


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

I've got a 67 MK3 2.0 tfsi black edition. I really hesitated about getting it and I was a little worried as I found my MK2 a little hard over bumps etc and thought that if I went for lower suspension on my MK3 it would be worse. How wrong was I, I decided to get it and glad I did as I love it. I find it rides over bumps and uneven ground way better than my MK2 did. I also like the way the wheels seem to fill the arches more. I won't hesitate to choose it again in the future!


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I was in same position as you, going from MK2 s line to Mk 3 s line. I was undecided re adding the lowered suspension so went out in one with and one without. It is very much personal choice but I prefer the firmer ride so ticked the box! Glad I did.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I like my S-line suspension. And I agree with the previous posts that the wheel arches look better for it.

I put my 18" winters on yesterday with 225/45 tires. The ride is really smoooooth compared to the 19" summers.


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi denTTony.

I've been an Audi driver for 12 years and am considering swapping to a MK3 TT S Line so this is something I've been interested in. I want the S Line look but not a harsh ride. I had an A1 S Line once for a courtesy car and the ride was way too harsh!

My understanding is there are 2 mainstream TT trim options available, Sport and S Line. Sport models come with Sport Suspension. S Lines also come with Sport Suspension or optionally with S Line Sport Suspension which is lowered by 10mm and according to the UK Configurator has firmer spring and shock absorber settings.

1BA is the standard Sport Suspension, 1BV is the optional S Line Sport Suspension.

I emailed 4 Audi dealers across the country re around 12 MK3 TT S Lines I liked the look of and asked if they had the 1BA standard Sport Suspension or the 1BV optional S Line Sport Suspension. All the S Lines had the standard Sport Suspension. What's more the dealers said hardly anyone orders the optional S Line Sport Suspension on their new TT's.

Selection of replies received re TT S Lines:

"With regards to the split of who orders what suspension set up it is heavily weighted to the standard set up. It is not an option we look for when it comes to re-sale."

"We have not had many with the optional S Line Sport Suspension on at all even as new. I must say it is not something that people have ordered on new cars so I would say the percentage would be very low."

"None of the S Line models we have for sale have the 1BV lowered by 10mm sports suspension which I think will tell you that hardly anybody orders it as a factory fitted option."

Hope that helps


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

cdb said:


> Hi denTTony.
> 
> I've been an Audi driver for 12 years and am considering swapping to a MK3 TT S Line so this is something I've been interested in. I want the S Line look but not a harsh ride. I had an A1 S Line once for a courtesy car and the ride was way too harsh!
> 
> ...


If that`s the case then most TT S line owners must like their cars to look complete gash in my honest opinion. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks for comments and interesting this option is not default and rarely chosen

i have a test drive tomorrow, i suspect the demo wont have it but will ask


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

When I configured my car and I saw the box for the s-line suspension, I didn't tick it as I automatically assumed that it would come with it as I was ordering an s-line! It wasn't until a week or so afterwards I read that you needed to tick the box as it wasn't a standard option. When I spoke to the dealer, he also said that not many people choose it as an option. I did get it added in the end and am please I did. Could it be that the people who don't choose it as an option were like me and thought that the s-line suspension would automatically came as standard on an s-line?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I think at one time there was no choice on S-line Audis you got the firm set up.But in recent years it has become an option
due to feedback from customers.My car does sit too high but with the state of UK roads I did not want firm suspension and 19 inch wheels.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I drive a TT with the S-line suspension & had a courtesy TT with the standard suspension for a week. I prefer the S-line as it`s more sporty. The standard one feels much more like a regular car, like a Golf. More comfortable for daily use, but the car loses some of it`s sporty character.


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

Best advice is go try out both if you can. I had two mk 2s one with and one without, I much preferred with the lower suspension as it handles as a sportscar should.
My current mk 3 didn't have the optional suspension and although comfy (I've got 20" rims) I was disappointed that it didn't handle as a sportscar should and therefore went aftermarket-I like it, but it's definitely a lot firmer and some may not enjoy it. In an ideal world I'd have had the s-line lower suspension and I'd have been happy with that as I was with my previous mk2 with it fitted.
As a sideline the mk3 does handle a lot better than the mk2 as standard, it really is that noticeable imho.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

I am off to the local dealers this morning for a test drive. Ill ask about this option, i suspect the car will not have the lowered sports option and based on comments on this thread i suspect it will be difficult to find a car with this option to try


----------



## ajacques (Jun 10, 2017)

I purchased my local dealers S line roadster and it was pretty loaded with extras, the lower suspension, Big screen sat nav and the Nappa leather seats, auto air con package. You may well find your dealer does have a demonstrator of similar specifications. Just a personal note I moved up from a basic British 2 seater so the ride in comfort mode was luxury to me but I much prefer to run the car in dynamic mode.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So maybe Audi should do like 21tesla above and offer the S-line with lowered suspension and 18" wheels. Worked fine with my Mk2 S-line.


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

denTTony said:


> I am off to the local dealers this morning for a test drive. Ill ask about this option, i suspect the car will not have the lowered sports option and based on comments on this thread i suspect it will be difficult to find a car with this option to try


How did you get on with the test drives denTTony?

What suspension did the S Lines have and how was the ride quality?


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

cdb said:


> denTTony said:
> 
> 
> > I am off to the local dealers this morning for a test drive. Ill ask about this option, i suspect the car will not have the lowered sports option and based on comments on this thread i suspect it will be difficult to find a car with this option to try
> ...


Hi, test drive was good and i enjoyed the car. It was an s-line but without the optional lowered suspension. I did ask about it but was again told its rare and they didnt have anything with it to drive. It would have been nice to try it but as i cant i think ill go with out


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

I didnt recall any S-lIne sports suspension option when I bought my 2011 TT S-line so wasnt too concerned either way when I look at the equivalent MK3 model however today I have found the 2011 TT brochure and the Car configurator from the purchased MK 2.

In the brochure on the S-lIne model equipment page, it shows as default "s line sports suspension lowered by 10m"

and in the saved car configuration, it shows " 1BV Sports suspension"

so it looks like I do have this today on the MK2. Ill see if the dealer can confirm this but if true, then its something it would want to order with a Mk 3


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

I have just took delivery of my TT Quattro S-line without the lowered suspension. The car I test drove prior to ordering did not have it either. 
My previous cars were a BMW mini cooper s and 1 series m sport both with rock hard suspension that ruined the ride quality.
My TT feels about right to me so far and I wouldn't want it any firmer on the crap roads around here.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

zooks said:


> I have just took delivery of my TT Quattro S-line without the lowered suspension. The car I test drove prior to ordering did not have it either.
> My previous cars were a BMW mini cooper s and 1 series m sport both with rock hard suspension that ruined the ride quality.
> My TT feels about right to me so far and I wouldn't want it any firmer on the crap roads around here.


Agreed, the roads are the problem not the suspension.


----------



## denTTony (Jan 6, 2013)

dealer managed to get a MK3 S-line with the S-line lowered suspension. Test drove this morning and seems the same as my current MK 2 so I have ordered a new one with the lowered suspension included


----------



## TTnewbie2022 (6 mo ago)

we have just purchased a 2021 2.0 TFSi SLine with the lowered Sline suspension option. I am really surprised at how the suspension bangs when driving over speed bumps and other imperfections in the road. Not what I would have expected from a modern sports car. The 'bang' seems to come from the front offside (ie. close to the centre of the road being a right hand drive UK car) If it came from the nearside it would be more understandable as there are far more potholes, drain covers etc on the edge of the road that could cause this. Any ideas?


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

1BA is standard suspension not standard sport suspension. S Line configurator shows Sport Suspension as default, I thought that previously Line suspension was just 10mm lower but not sport. But I could be mistaken on that.

But as Edinburra rightly says its the roads not the suspension.


----------

